# Thrift store fun easy make overs.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

First I bought a flat flannel sheet with baby roses and a nice pink stripe in the upper part for $2 at a thrift store. I was thinking jammy pants, sorry wrinkled in photo below. I then bought a big floral scarf and thought skirt. Very simple projects anyone can do. Traced a pair of jammy pants and the skirt was just an easy elastic piece trimmed off that is my waste size to stitch into the top after seaming both sides! The fringe was on the scarf end so I made that end the bottom hem. The scarf was all used for the skirt, however the flannel top sheet can make at least 2 pairs of jammy pants for me and likely two pair for my granddaughter!


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you! Its fun to get things made for a fraction of the cost of buying new fabrics. These are so easy to make with Christmas coming. A top sheet is very cheap to use for fabric for sure.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

I echo, Snowlady's, sentiment!

Really, really nice! And so comfy looking, too!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> I echo, Snowlady's, sentiment!
> 
> Really, really nice! And so comfy looking, too!


Thank you so much! Just simple things but fun to take something you pay a buck or two for....and be able to make several projects like that flannel top sheet which looked new.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you so much! Just simple things but fun to take something you pay a buck or two for....and be able to make several projects like that flannel top sheet which looked new.


Fun is right! I used to spend a considerable amount of time in front of my sewing machine when my kids were young and growing, but as life got less hectic (kids getting older and more independent/moving out), I immersed myself in gardening, but definitely remember taking on frugal type projects such as these myself back in the day, and now that winter is upon us once again, this would be a good time for me to dust off my sewing machine and turn something easy and simple out.

P.S. Hope you're enjoying your jammy pants! Just love them! You did such a great job on them!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> Fun is right! I used to spend a considerable amount of time in front of my sewing machine when my kids were young and growing, but as life got less hectic (kids getting older and more independent/moving out), I immersed myself in gardening, but definitely remember taking on frugal type projects such as these myself back in the day, and now that winter is upon us once again, this would be a good time for me to dust off my sewing machine and turn something easy and simple out.
> 
> P.S. Hope you're enjoying your jammy pants! Just love them! You did such a great job on them!


Thank you Maude! How sweet of you to tell this memory...love hearing them. I am a Grandmother of 3 and just love doing the crafts that raising 4 kids made a bit harder... I still did them but now..I can do so much more! The jammy pants went with me on an epic camping tripwhich was 2.5 miles of steep elevation hiking...about 28 lbs in my back pack which was easy...not intentionally being in the 20s in an open air tent that night though? They had predicted 37 but wow were they off by a mile! My son didn't realize what it was when he bought that new tent...screening all around...yeah like sleeping outside..brought a very cheap sleeping bag meant for summer but my sleeping pad was an insulated -20 rated which was great..had merino wool underlayers on and yes..those jammy pants on top but then added snow pants over that..slept in my goosedown coat as well, cashmere scarf from thrift store and my homemade mohair hat...didn't even catch a cold! I think you should dust that beauty off and put her to use! These are simple projects but really get you going!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you Maude! How sweet of you to tell this memory...love hearing them. I am a Grandmother of 3 and just love doing the crafts that raising 4 kids made a bit harder... I still did them but now..I can do so much more! The jammy pants went with me on an epic camping tripwhich was 2.5 miles of steep elevation hiking...about 28 lbs in my back pack which was easy...not intentionally being in the 20s in an open air tent that night though? They had predicted 37 but wow were they off by a mile! My son didn't realize what it was when he bought that new tent...screening all around...yeah like sleeping outside..brought a very cheap sleeping bag meant for summer but my sleeping pad was an insulated -20 rated which was great..had merino wool underlayers on and yes..those jammy pants on top but then added snow pants over that..slept in my goosedown coat as well, cashmere scarf from thrift store and my homemade mohair hat...didn't even catch a cold! I think you should dust that beauty off and put her to use! These are simple projects but really get you going!


Thank you so kindly for the warm words, Romy.

Love your story! When it comes to flannelette, it simply cannot be beat. I grew up with flannelette, as did my kids. Back in the day it was flannelette bedding, crib sheets, diapers, pyjamas... everything was made of flannelette. So warm and soft and easy care.

Was just giving thought to your snow pants idea. That's what I call good old-fashioned thinking!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> Thank you so kindly for the warm words, Romy.
> 
> Love your story! When it comes to flannelette, it simply cannot be beat. I grew up with flannelette, as did my kids. Back in the day it was flannelette bedding, crib sheets, diapers, pyjamas... everything was made of flannelette. So warm and soft and easy care.
> 
> Was just giving thought to your snow pants idea. That's what I call good old-fashioned thinking!


Aww...my poor hubby could not check on me without cell coverage..he got so worried! Yeah the 20s are not ideal for camping without the ability to even have a fire?? My son smiled at my snow pants but he was very happy I had my extra gear..I would have had to get into his small bag with him if I hadn't brought what I did or put his dog in my bag...LOL My twin gave me a very light goosedown travel blanket yesterday that I can stash in my pack next time..only weighs a couple pounds and yes...much better sleeping bag is in order. Of course I am happy to go winter camping again! I just need to replace that dumb sleeping bag...in addition to make sure we have some dry wood for a fire. LOL Oh yes..flannel sheets, pillow cases etc...That flannel sheet was bought in Canada at a thrift store for $2 and the scarf was $3. I have lots of fabric from here but have decided to remake stuff I like the fabric for....


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Aww...my poor hubby could not check on me without cell coverage..he got so worried! Yeah the 20s are not ideal for camping without the ability to even have a fire?? My son smiled at my snow pants but he was very happy I had my extra gear..I would have had to get into his small bag with him if I hadn't brought what I did or put his dog in my bag...LOL My twin gave me a very light goosedown travel blanket yesterday that I can stash in my pack next time..only weighs a couple pounds and yes...much better sleeping bag is in order. Of course I am happy to go winter camping again! I just need to replace that dumb sleeping bag...in addition to make sure we have some dry wood for a fire. LOL Oh yes..flannel sheets, pillow cases etc...That flannel sheet was bought in Canada at a thrift store for $2 and the scarf was $3. I have lots of fabric from here but have decided to remake stuff I like the fabric for....


So very chilly indeed. Brrr...

Love the sounds of your new goose-down blanket! And yes, being able to make a fire would make it so much better.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> So very chilly indeed. Brrr...
> 
> Love the sounds of your new goose-down blanket! And yes, being able to make a fire would make it so much better.


Thank you Maude...truth be told..I did get some twigs to light with some dry moss we dug out of a stump the night before...just could not find anything dry enough to burn so it was out in 15 mins. The entire area was drenched! I was so happy that I had accidentally gotten a -20 rated sleep pad as it was also very helpful. I agree it would have been sooo much better with a fire! I wasn't warm at all til the next morning when the sun hit me as we were breaking down the tent and it was so warm! Funny as once we hiked the 2.5 down...at the parking area it was 32 degrees! So it was under 30 up where we were but the sun made such a difference!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you Maude...truth be told..I did get some twigs to light with some dry moss we dug out of a stump the night before...just could not find anything dry enough to burn so it was out in 15 mins. The entire area was drenched! I was so happy that I had accidentally gotten a -20 rated sleep pad as it was also very helpful. I agree it would have been sooo much better with a fire! I wasn't warm at all til the next morning when the sun hit me as we were breaking down the tent and it was so warm! Funny as once we hiked the 2.5 down...at the parking area it was 32 degrees! So it was under 30 up where we were but the sun made such a difference!


Dear husband taught me to scrape the pitch off of a tree when starting a fire, and once you have a basic, even smallish fire started, you can slowly start layering damp growth over the flames to start the drying process. I know, easier said than done.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice projects. I once bought a humongous ladies double knit floor length dress. I made each dd a pair of pants and one pair of shorts from the dress and they were size 12. A flannel nightgown of the same size made a crib sheet, burp cloths and bibs. A man's shirt into a woman's blouse -- kept the front plackets intact and cut the front upside down to get the buttons on the right side. Lately clothing is so readily available at thrift shops that its not worth my time and effort to sew.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Nice projects. I once bought a humongous ladies double knit floor length dress. I made each dd a pair of pants and one pair of shorts from the dress and they were size 12. A flannel nightgown of the same size made a crib sheet, burp cloths and bibs. A man's shirt into a woman's blouse -- kept the front plackets intact and cut the front upside down to get the buttons on the right side. Lately clothing is so readily available at thrift shops that its not worth my time and effort to sew.


Thank you Ann! I enjoy revamping things for sure. My size is not readily available in thrift stores! I have a petite build with curves so a size small top isn't big enough but medium is too big most often...dresses that fit the waist and height do not fit my bust and hips...most of the time I am altering things that need a closer fit anyhow. Pants that fit me are often too short or too long...alot of clothing I have to alter. I agree clothing is so easily found in thrift stores that I seldom buy new anything except underclothing.


----------

